# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Narośl na mosznie

## gryff

Witam! Od pewnego czasu mam na mosznie dziwną narośl (nie wiem jak to inaczej nazwać). Obserwowałem ją, ale nie powiększała się ani nic się z nią nie działo, więc byłem spokojny. Jednak bo ostatniej depilacji wydaje mi się, że narośl lekko się powiększyła. Stąd moje pytanie: co to może być i czy jest to groźne? W ramach pomocy załączam zdjęcie. Proszę o pomoc.

----------

